# كيف تقدرمعدل استهلاك المياه في المباني السكنية والخدمية



## khaled_81 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ارجو منكم ايجاد افضل طريقة او اقرب لتقدير او حساب معدل استهلاك المياه في المباني السكنية والخدمية . او اعطاء مرجع من كتاب او موقع فلقد بحثت في هذا الموضوع فوجدت طرق مختلفة ارجو توجيهي الى الصواب


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ خالد :
متوسط الاستهلاك اليومى لتر/الفرد/اليوم
1-عواصم المحافظات(المدن) (200-220)لتر/الفرد/اليوم
2-المراكز (165-180)
3- القرى حتى50.000 نسمة (135-159)
4-المدن الجديدة (280-300)لتر/الفرد/اليوم


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (16 أكتوبر 2007)

متوسط الاستهلاك اليومى للمبانى العامة:
1-مبانى عامة-مكاتب-مدارس (50-150)لتر/الفرد/اليوم
2-مستشفيات (500-1000 )
3-الفنادق (180-500)


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ خالد :
متوسط الاستهلاك اليومى لتر/الفرد/اليوم
1-عواصم المحافظات(المدن) (200-220)لتر/الفرد/اليوم
2-المراكز (165-180)
3- القرى حتى50.000 نسمة (135-159)
4-المدن الجديدة (280-300)لتر/الفرد/اليوم


----------



## khaled_81 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخويا ناصر ماهو المرجع لهذه القيم عارف اني ثقلت عليك لكن سامحني


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ خالد لو احتجت اى حاجة راسلنى على الخاص اسهل الاميل بتاعى على ****** هو:
engnasser70


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الاميل على ي ا ه و


----------



## اسو عباس (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخ العزيز يجب ان تعلم عدد الشقق او المكاتب الموجودة داخل البناية وتقدر عدد السكان الذين سوف يتواجدون داخل البناية وتضرب العدد في 200 لتر ..... ويكون ناتج هو كمية الماء بالتر


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (23 أكتوبر 2007)

نا مهندس اشتغل في شركة تخصصها تصميم محطات المياه ودائما نفترض ان الاستهلاك هو
200لتر /شخص/يوم.


----------



## عمار العبوسي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

انا مهندس في الامارات وحساباتنا تكون 100 كولون الى الحمام و75الى المطابخ و50 الى التواليت


----------



## علي الحجامي (18 يناير 2012)

معدلات الاستهلاك المختلفة
¨ وهى تعبر عن معدل استهلاك المياه باللتر / الفرد / اليوم .
¨ ويختلف هذا المعدل باختلاف فصول السنة وكذلك أشهر السنة وأيضا في خلال الـ 24 ساعة من اليوم ولمواجهة هذه التغيرات في معدلات الاستهلاك أمكن تعريف معدلات الاستهلاك المختلفة واستنتاج متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي خلال السنة كمقياس لبقية معدلات الاستهلاك وفيما يلي تعريف لمعدلات الاستهلاك المختلفة :
‌أ-متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي خلال السنة ( Average of Annual Daily Consumption) :
ويحسب بقسمة جملة الاستهلاك للمياه خلال العام على أيام السنة.
‌ب- أقصى استهلاك شهري (Maximum Monthly Consumption) :
يعين الشهر الذي فيه مجموع أكبر استهلاك ويؤخذ متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي خلال هذا الشهر فيكون أقصى استهلاك شهري ويقدر بحوالي (1.25 – 1.50 ) من متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي ويؤخذ (1.4).
‌ج- أقصى استهلاك يومي ( Maximum Daily Consumption) :
يعين الشهر الذي يحدث فيه أكبر استهلاك خلال السنة ثم يعين اليوم خلال الشهر الذي يحدث فيه أكبر استهلاك فيكون هذا الاستهلاك أقصى استهلاك يومي ويقدر بحوالي 
(6,1 – 8,1) من متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي.
‌د- أقصى استهلاك ساعة ( Maximum Hourly Consumption) :
يعين اليوم الذي يحدث فيه أكبر استهلاك خلال السنة والذي يعطى أقصى استهلاك يومي ثم يرسم منحنى الاستهلاك خلال ساعات هذا اليوم ومنه يحدد أقصى استهلاك ساعة ويقدر بحوالي 2.5 من متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي.
وترجع أهمية دراسة معدلات الاستهلاك في تعيين التصرفات المختلفة التي تستخدم في تصميم الأعمال المختلفة للإمداد بالماء.
- تقدير الزيادة في معدلات الاستهلاك مستقبليا :
¨ في حالة معرفة النسبة المئوية لمعدل الزيادة السكانية تطبق المعادلة
Percent increase = [ ( 1 + r)^n –1] x 100
حيث :
r : معدل الزيادة في الاستهلاك سنويا وتؤخذ عشر النسبة المئوية لمعدل الزيادة السنوية للسكان.
n: زمن المشروع ( عدد السنين التي يخدم فيها المشروع ).
Percent increase: معدل الزيادة في الاستهلاك خلال عمر المشروع . 
¨ ويجب إضافة كمية الفاقد خلال الشبكة وهو يحدد في الجداول (لتر/فرد/يوم) وله حد أدنى وحد أقصى ويزداد معدله بزيادة عمر الشبكة.
والجدول (1) التالي يعطى متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي والفاقد خلال الشبكة

والمثال التالي يوضح حساب معدلات الاستهلاك لمدينة جديدة :
متوسط الاستهلاك اليومي = 280 + ( صفر إلى 20 ) لتر / فرد / يوم
أقصى استهـــلاك شهري = 1.4 × 280 + 20 = 412 لتر / فرد / يوم
أقصى استهــلاك يومي = 1.80 × 280 + 20 = 524 لتر / فرد / يوم
أقصـــى استهــلاك ساعــــة = 2.50 × 280 + 20 = 720 لتر / فرد / يوم
وبالنسبة للاستهلاك الصناعي يحدد من الجدول (2)

وبالنسبة لنوع المبنى يحدد الاستهلاك من الجدول (3)

وبالنسبة لتصرفات الحريق Q fire من الجدول (4)


----------



## moh h (19 أغسطس 2012)

عمار العبوسي قال:


> انا مهندس في الامارات وحساباتنا تكون 100 كولون الى الحمام و75الى المطابخ و50 الى التواليت



اخي عمار

اذا ممكن شنو المقصود بالــ كولون

هل قصدك جالون امبراطوري

وكم لتر يعتبر

والف شكر لك على المعلومه​


----------

